# Mozilla Multiple Vulnerabilities (Highly critical)



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Mozilla Multiple Vulnerabilities

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12526

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12526/

CRITICAL:
Highly critical

IMPACT:
Cross Site Scripting, Manipulation of data, Exposure of sensitive
information, System access

WHERE:
From remote

SOFTWARE:
Mozilla Thunderbird 0.x
http://secunia.com/product/2637/
Mozilla Firefox 0.x
http://secunia.com/product/3256/
Mozilla 1.7.x
http://secunia.com/product/3691/
Mozilla 1.6
http://secunia.com/product/3101/
Mozilla 1.5
http://secunia.com/product/2478/
Mozilla 1.4
http://secunia.com/product/1481/
Mozilla 1.3
http://secunia.com/product/1480/
Mozilla 1.2
http://secunia.com/product/3100/
Mozilla 1.1
http://secunia.com/product/98/
Mozilla 1.0
http://secunia.com/product/97/
Mozilla 0.x
http://secunia.com/product/772/

DESCRIPTION:
Details have been released about several vulnerabilities in Mozilla,
Mozilla Firefox, and Thunderbird. These can potentially be exploited
by malicious people to conduct cross-site scripting attacks, access
and modify sensitive information, and compromise a user's system.

1) Various boundary errors in "nsMsgCompUtils.cpp" can be exploited
to cause heap-based buffer overflows when a specially crafted e-mail
is forwarded.

Successful exploitation can potentially lead to execution of
arbitrary code.

2) Insufficient restrictions on script generated events on text
fields can be exploited to read and write content from and to the
clipboard.

3) Boundary errors in the "writeGroup()" function in "nsVCardObj.cpp"
can be exploited to cause stack-based buffer overflows by sending an
e-mail containing a specially crafted vcard.

Successful exploitation may allow execution of arbitrary code but
requires that the malicious e-mail is opened in preview.

4) Some boundary errors in "nsPop3Protocol.cpp", which handles POP3
mail communication, can be exploited to cause buffer overflow by a
malicious POP3 mail server when sending specially crafted responses.


Successful exploitation may potentially allow execution of arbitrary
code.

5) A problem with overly long links containing a non-ASCII characters
can be exploited via a malicious website or e-mail to cause a buffer
overflow, which potentially can lead to execution of arbitrary code.

6) An integer overflows when parsing and displaying BMP files can
potentially be exploited to execute arbitrary code by supplying an
overly wide malicious BMP image via a malicious website or in an
e-mail.

7) Mozilla allows dragging links to another window or frame. This can
e.g be exploited by tricking a user on a malicious website to drag a
specially crafted javascript link to another window. 

Successful exploitation can cause script code to execute in context
of that window. Further exploitation can in combination with another
unspecified vulnerability lead to execution of arbitrary code.

These vulnerabilities reportedly affect versions prior to the
following:
- Mozilla 1.7.3
- Firefox 1.0PR
- Thunderbird 0.8

SOLUTION:
The vulnerabilities have reportedly been fixed in:
- Mozilla 1.7.3
- Firefox 1.0PR
- Thunderbird 0.8

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
1) Georgi Guninski
2) Wladimir Palant
3) Georgi Guninski
4) Gael Delalleau
5) Mats Palmgren and Gael Delalleau
6) Gael Delalleau
7) Jesse Ruderman

ORIGINAL ADVISORY:
1) http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258005
2) http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257523
3) http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257314
4) http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=245066
4) http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226669
5) http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256316
6) http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=255067
7) http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=250862


----------

